
Qubes OS 3.2 has been released - padraic7a
http://blog.invisiblethings.org/2016/09/29/qubes-32.html
======
padraic7a
tldr:

\- switched from KDE to Xfce4 [though KDE is still an option]

\- USB passthrough now available - so now you can use Skype and other video
chat services

\- tighter integration Salt based management engine and "potentially untrusted
VMs" in a more secure fashion than previously.

